# Best Reformed Podcasts



## scottmaciver (Feb 25, 2015)

What are your favourite podcasts? I've listened to The Dividing Line by James White & Jesus Changes Everything by RC Sproul Jr.

What am I missing out on!?


----------



## Jack K (Feb 25, 2015)

Christ the Center and the rest of the Reformed Forum podcasts

White Horse Inn


----------



## Justified (Feb 25, 2015)

Jack K said:


> Christ the Center and the rest of the Reformed Forum podcasts
> 
> White Horse Inn


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jack K said:


> Christ the Center and the rest of the Reformed Forum podcasts
> 
> White Horse Inn




Jack,

I have been looking on Reformed Forum for a long time and never saw that wealth of info before. Thanks for sharing it looks like great stuff ...............


----------



## MichaelNZ (Feb 25, 2015)

The Dividing Line is excellent. James White does an excellent job of defending Reformed theology and opposing Roman Catholicism, Islam and King James Onlyism.

Another of my favourite podcasts is Matt Slick Live (https://carm.org/radio). Matt Slick is a former PCA pastor who now works full time as an apologist. He takes calls from people and answers questions. I've heard him debate with Roman Catholics, Muslims and atheists. It was Matt who introduced me to Reformed theology and made an excellent case for it from Scripture. You can download it by going to the iTunes Store and typing in 'CARM'.


----------



## BGF (Feb 25, 2015)

One of my favorites 

http:// http://www.mortificationofspin.org/mos


----------



## Nate (Feb 26, 2015)

Two of my favorites:

The Heidelcast | The Heidelblog

http://www.wscal.edu/resource-center/office-hours


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 26, 2015)

My favorite is https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/metropolitan-tabernacle/id449568530?mt=2 

The Metropolitan Tabernacle in London


----------



## scottmaciver (Feb 26, 2015)

Some good suggestions everyone. Thanks a lot!


----------

